# Save The Frogs Day - April 28th, 2009



## kmk5g (Feb 2, 2009)

Save The Frogs Day - April 28th, 2009

In an effort to raise awareness of the plight of amphibians, the herpetological community has declared the last Tuesday of every April 'Save The Frogs Day'. On this day we encourage the appreciation and celebration of amphibians by people from all walks of life. 

Please get involved and help spread the word! Remember that only a small proportion of our public is aware that frogs are disappearing, and that amphibian conservation efforts will not be successful until amphibian declines are common knowledge: think of how long it has taken for any political action on global warming to occur! Politicians rarely act until the public demands action. Our goal is to make the amphibian extinction crisis common knowledge by 2013: help make it happen!

Save The Frogs Day is a perfect time for teachers and students to focus on amphibian conservation, learn about amphibian extinctions, and discuss ways that we can all contribute to amphibian conservation efforts. 

Please spread the word!

Find out how you can get involved:
Save The Frogs Day | April 28, 2009


----------

